# Estação meteorológica de Montalegre (IM)



## mr. phillip (20 Mar 2009 às 14:51)

Meus caros, como não vi imagens desta estação que tantos valores fresquinhos nos traz, aqui ficam elas, tiradas aquando do meu passeio pela zona, que documentarei em breve no forum...







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Estação metereológica de Montalegre (IM)*

Ora mais uma para a colecção 

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 15:16)

*Re: Estação metereológica de Montalegre (IM)*

Mais uma vez faço a mesma pergunta: em que zona de Montalegre se situa a estação?

 Obrigado pelas fotos, pelo teu interesse em partilhá-las, deixa-me só fazer uma observação: não foram tiradas em contra-luz?

    Um abraço


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mar 2009 às 15:41)

*Re: Estação metereológica de Montalegre (IM)*

Tens razão, foram tiradas a contra-luz, motivo pelo qual não ficaram grande espingarda... Contingências do tempo...
A estação, para quem conheça Montalegre, fica situada na R. General Humberto Delgado, perto do recinto da feira, por cima deste... Desculpa, mas não consigo explicar melhor, também tropecei na estação por acaso...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2009 às 15:46)

*Re: Estação metereológica de Montalegre (IM)*



mr. phillip disse:


> Tens razão, foram tiradas a contra-luz, motivo pelo qual não ficaram grande espingarda... Contingências do tempo...
> A estação, para quem conheça Montalegre, fica situada na R. General Humberto Delgado, perto do recinto da feira, por cima deste... Desculpa, mas não consigo explicar melhor, também tropecei na estação por acaso...



É invulgar haver estações instaladas no interior de vilas.

Isso não iria resultar se o efeito urbano fosse elevado. 


Muito obrigado pela partilha !


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2009 às 16:22)

*Re: Estação metereológica de Montalegre (IM)*

Bom trabalho mr. phillip, obrigado pela partilha


----------

